# Fish cleaning station



## troutklr

Well after a few days of searching for the materials, I finally got started on what will be my fish cleaning station/outdoor kitchen. Still have to nail on the cedar trim, build and tile the back splash, add the old tin to the back side, plumb it, and run electricity out to it.


----------



## bluewing

very nice


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## mas360

What material is the table top made of?


----------



## troutklr

I believe it's the same type of material cutting boards are made, feels just like it. Here are a few updated pics, still have a little work to do.


----------



## mas360

That is coming together really nice. The rock bed ought to become a flower bed or better yet an herb garden..... 

Where do you purchase that table top material from? I am pondering on an outdoor kitchen bench. That would be great since I can cut without using a cutting board.


----------



## troutklr

mas360 said:


> That is coming together really nice. The rock bed ought to become a flower bed or better yet an herb garden.....
> 
> Where do you purchase that table top material from? I am pondering on an outdoor kitchen bench. That would be great since I can cut without using a cutting board.


Rocks are easier to keep alive. I got the top from Boedeker Plastics in Shiner, call with your measurements and they'll cut what you need out of an 8'x4' sheet


----------



## jm423

That is a super nice job! Just what I need to build out by our garden gate for fish and veg cleaning station. (If Mrs Joe sees these pix, I WILL be building one!) If you don't mind saying, how pricey is that top mat'l?


----------



## troutklr

jm423 said:


> That is a super nice job! Just what I need to build out by our garden gate for fish and veg cleaning station. (If Mrs Joe sees these pix, I WILL be building one!) If you don't mind saying, how pricey is that top mat'l?


$80


----------



## mas360

Wow...only $80. That's a deal. My cutting board is about 1/4 that size and is already $20. 
The bottom shelf is made with fence cedar boards?


----------



## troutklr

Yeah just fence cedar, I also trimmed it all out with cedar trim and then coated it all with Thompsons water seal. Should be putting the tin up on the back side this weekend and it will pretty well be done


----------



## troutklr

Did some finishing touches today, put up the tin on the back side and a few other minor things. Pretty much done with this until I get my smoker finished.


----------

